# most rarest color in a betta? xD



## kiddomagic (Jul 20, 2010)

what's the hardest colors you can find in a betta? i say:

white
yellow
cellophane
[SOLID] green

your opinions?


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Green.


----------



## KBoone (Jul 12, 2010)

True purple and albino.

Whites are actually fairly easy, as are yellow and celophane. Depends on where you're looking. ;-)


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

Agreed w/ true purple and albino. And pure white, opaque bettas.


----------



## Dead Sunlight (Jun 14, 2010)

True purple


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

Pure purple and the finest orange. White is really easy. Green is rare too.


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

I don't think it's solid (fine) orange- there are lots of those at my Petsmart. White isn't that hard to find, really. I got lucky with my white boy. Green, and albino and true purple, as mentioned in this thread.


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

I mean't light orange. So pretty! What about a rainbow betta? (you no roygbip?) That must be rare


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Black melanos with no iridescence, true purple, as far as green I guess you all are talking about an emerald sort of color because green is a natural color in bettas.. most people would call it blue/turquoise. 

Albinos yes but they aren't a color.. its a genetic deformity. Albinism by definition is a lack of pigmentation which means no color. The fact that you don't see albino bettas is a good thing because they are usually rife with genetic issues.


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

I'm no good with this betta coloration thing xD In snakes, albino is considered a morph, so I simply assumed they were in fish, too. I bow down before your might, 1f2f ^_^ And yeah, we had a member on here before with an albino betta that was blind. Don't know if he made it or not, as she stopped frequenting.


----------



## dipsydoodlenoodle (Mar 3, 2010)

My LFS had a gorgeous cellophene male in the other day...I'd have loved him, except he had a crooked spine . Poor thing!

ooh my LFS had a green butterfly and a purple butterfly in once I'd bought mine otherwise they'd have been home with me.


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

I would love to see solid purple bettas some day *sighs wistfully*


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Here.. I think this explains the Albino thing better 

(from www.dictionary.com)


> Science Dictionary
> *albino *  (āl-bī'nō) Pronunciation Key
> An organism lacking normal pigmentation or coloration. Animals that are albinos lack pigmentation due to a congenital absence of melanin. In humans and other mammals, albinos have white hair, pale skin, and usually pinkish eyes. Plants that are albinos lack normal amounts of chlorophyll or other pigments.


I'm still fairly new to genetics so I can't really explain how they are different from bettas who are white in color and those who are ablinos. They are most easily set apart from each other by the fact that Albinos have red eyes. Maybe someone else with better genetics knowledge will know.


Here is a great article by Bettysplendens on purples and what constitutes a "real" purple. I think a fish like the one in the second picture of the article would fetch high dollar (well over $100) if put on aquabid. http://www.bettysplendens.com/articles/page.imp?articleid=757


----------



## dipsydoodlenoodle (Mar 3, 2010)

fleetfish said:


> I would love to see solid purple bettas some day *sighs wistfully*


 
I swear I saw one yesterday. I couldn't tell if she was purple or she just looked purple . Very pretty either way


----------



## officialdees (Feb 1, 2010)

My betta frys are 5 days old (JULY 28) and I was wondering when do I need to change the water tank for the fry ...(need help)


----------



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

Purple is rare? This guy's mine!


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Puppy.. technically your guy isn't purple. He'd be classified as a multicolor, maybe even a salamander. 

Read the article on Bettysplendens that I linked.. it outlines what a true purple betta would be.


----------



## TheJadeBetta (Mar 31, 2010)

I would love to have an Albino or True Purple. Isn't the Blue Dragons rare? Instead of the silvery colored dragon scales, but the Blue colored scales?


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Not really. You can find dragons in almost any color nowadays.


----------



## Fermin (Apr 18, 2010)

No idea what colors would be rare.


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

puppyrjjkm said:


> Purple is rare? This guy's mine!


This looks like Aurora, except Aurora has more blue (shiny blue) and has fin rot


----------



## Little Marlin (Jul 4, 2010)

Pink and purple Cambodians
But I found one! Buuuutttttt, I couldn't get it. *pouty face*


----------



## mysquishy (Mar 12, 2010)

True purple and solid green.


----------



## dipsydoodlenoodle (Mar 3, 2010)

Little Marlin said:


> Pink and purple Cambodians
> But I found one! Buuuutttttt, I couldn't get it. *pouty face*


I have a purple cambodian female....:redyay:


----------



## Nutt007 (Sep 22, 2009)

dipsydoodlenoodle said:


> I have a purple cambodian female....:redyay:


Pics or It didn't happen.


----------



## dipsydoodlenoodle (Mar 3, 2010)

Nutt007 said:


> Pics or It didn't happen.


I took pics yesterday. Will get them on when I'm on the computer at home . She does have a blue "splodge" that looks like a drop of ink on her tail however


----------



## KBoone (Jul 12, 2010)

This is purple. This you will not find.









Stolen from bettysplendens.com


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Is that real?! Oh my gosh... o.o


----------



## Campbell (Apr 12, 2009)

I have a multi guy who has very purple looking fins. I've only had him a few weeks, so I'm hoping he will intensify in color (especially near the head and body). In the pic he looks more blue than in person. He's the most purple one I've seen in person, but no where near show quality. Haha.


----------



## KBoone (Jul 12, 2010)

Yes, BettaSlave, it is real. Some breeder in Germany I think. There's an article on Betty Splendens. . . http://www.bettysplendens.com/articles/page.imp?articleid=757


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Woow. o.o


----------



## KBoone (Jul 12, 2010)

I know. I WANT! I'm considering breeding for that. Be a fun challenge. mwahaha


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

Purple is a really nice color. Hope more breeders decide to concentrate on it. =]


----------



## kikuhoshi (Mar 26, 2010)

Lavender - I found a male halfsun marked as a CT that was a gorgeous shade of lavender - sadly, I wasn't allowed to get him at the time. D: I admit it, I pouted.

Green. I'm on the lookout at the LPS and grocery stores for a green girl, but I don't think I'm going to find one.


----------



## betta fish crazy (Jul 9, 2010)

My betta Benji (R.I.P) had a lavender streak.


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

How rare is Aurora? He is a purple, indigo, and shiny blue mix.


----------



## mysquishy (Mar 12, 2010)

This color may be kind of rare... 
My boy Percy:


----------



## Hermitpaws (Jun 8, 2010)

I Call this really rare .... along with that purple one.
What Color do you think this guy was aiming for?????


----------



## SmokeNLark (Jul 22, 2010)

Hermitpaws said:


> I Call this really rare .... along with that purple one.
> What Color do you think this guy was aiming for?????



I. Want. That. Fish. :shock:


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

Oh. My. God. That fish is awesome! I. Want. That. Fish. More. Yes it is rare


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

I love marbles in all colours and shapes and forms. This one CT is BEAUTIFUL <3

And Percy is gorgeous too, I love his spottiness!


----------



## Cassandra90 (Aug 16, 2010)

Hi! I am new here. Just wanted to introduce myself. I have one male betta, my first one. I have had him for over a yaer. Not to sure what species he is.


----------

